# Bench advice



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 12, 2014)

So recently I have been told that they would like me to ride the pine on the TL Bench. 

My only opportunity was that they would like me to take on a more "Leadership role". This however, frustrates me. I am a PA in market in an AA Volume store, who a few months ago had his partner PA and CTL both quit, literally the same day, this came 6 months after they both asked me to become a PA. This left me as the only person to "Run" Market for a month, until we got a new 2nd PA and a CTL (If you can call him that, I also had to train both our new PA as well as the new CTL, and since having everyone quit I have helped get us two 95 Steritech visits.

Since then, and with the CTL's new expanded role, I have pretty much become the new "CTL" of old. When Vendor's or TMs have any questions or concerns. They almost always come to me, *before anyone*

What worries me is that my hard work is seemingly Invisible to my leadership. I have and never will be the most talkative at huddles, but I don't believe a leader has to be the loudest in the room, but the most observant as well as the most able. 

My question is, how do I make my leadership in market (a place I believe my ETL's almost actively avoid), more obvious, without making myself feel like the talking head of a puppet.

With an abundance of stories from the past few months I definitely will be able to put together one hell of an interview, however.


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 12, 2014)

I wish I knew the answer to that question. My CTL had promised me for months to get me on the bench and no matter how much I pestered it never happened. But yet 2 others in the store were put on the bench on the same day. I worked my ass off day in and day out and got zero recognition. Meanwhile I would see people who regularly slacked off getting all sorts of recognition. It was one of the main reasons I left.


----------



## ISign (Jul 13, 2014)

For me I was set up with interviews within like 4-5 months of starting back (I quit back in 2011 and just started back this January).  My first thing though was letting them know what I was interested in.  I told my now TL when I was interviewing that I was interested in promoting, as well as the ETL-HR whom did my second interview.  I then followed that up after being hired 3 days later with telling my ETL-Log which communicated to my STL.  This paired with ideas I brought to the store got me recognized pretty quickly.  Although I will say having email also helps (signing team member..)  Definitely letting them know that you're interested in the position, making sure metrics are kept up, even if that means trying to influence other departments, speak up at huddles even if its just recognizing things you witnessed such as someone selling an SRP or someone giving great service.  If they see you doing things like that and still maintaining your area well then you should get interviews in no time.  That is unless they just don't like you for some reason.


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hats off to all PAs and CTLs for having one of the most stressful, under appreciated positions in the store.

Want to be a Target leader?  Play the game. Every initiative has to be backed with enthusiasm.  Own your section,  make it known that you are Food. And the comments above are all good to follow too.

Much respect for your position.  I hated food and most ETLs avoid it. My favorite TM was a PA so I brought him overnight to whip the food process into shape. This kid knew everything about the process, even better than his ETL. Should have been promoted


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 20, 2014)

Mhugh220 said:


> Hats off to all PAs and CTLs for having one of the most stressful, under appreciated positions in the store.
> 
> *Want to be a Target leader?  Play the game. Every initiative has to be backed with enthusiasm.*  Own your section,  make it known that you are Food. And the comments above are all good to follow too.
> 
> Much respect for your position.  I hated food and most ETLs avoid it. My favorite TM was a PA so I brought him overnight to whip the food process into shape. This kid knew everything about the process, even better than his ETL. Should have been promoted



Bold for emphasis. Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 30, 2014)

So I am running into another problem now. This bench deal seems to be rapidly approaching, quicker than I thought. I am not sure if my Leadership team realizes just how much of a hand I have in keeping our Pfresh afloat. 

As hard as I try to get my PA partner to put stuff in the SDA I usually only have 1 item that I know I didn't personally put into the SDA a day. 

I have a new CTL (that was a BRTL before) that apparently doesn't believe in TPCs apparently, and whose Vendors would much rather come to me to see results rather than him/her. When he/she got moved to CTL I heard a few of the other TLs mentioning it was a way of performancing them out, and kind of became a joke as they all knew I was the one actually running the place.

I have also pretty much been the only reason we have had 3 Green Steritech visits in a row in Market. (I have seen the Sanitizer not changed for a whole weekend before). As well as the only one who seems to attempt, let alone complete weekly/monthly cleaning tasks.

I am starting to wonder if they are trying to wipe the slate clean and start with a new team in Market. Maybe they know exactly how far it could fall if I wasn't over there and that is a way to clean the plate, Our Sales have been up ~5-20% in all areas, since I have gotten promoted to PA, except dry, which is about +0.1% lbut I blame that partly on our nightmare transition.


----------



## APredux (Jul 30, 2014)

So I assume you haven't interviewed for the bench yet? Sounds like you have some good answers for the TL questions they ask. Keep working hard, take ownership of those wins, and don't be afraid to use them during the interviews.


----------



## whippingboy (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm interested in hearing how the interview goes.  I'm in a very similar situation.  Some advice I heard from another Food TL was to walk with the STL and ask him/her "how am I doing?" with demonstrating leadership.  Just open the door for communication.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 1, 2014)

whippingboy said:


> I'm interested in hearing how the interview goes.  I'm in a very similar situation.  Some advice I heard from another Food TL was to walk with the STL and ask him/her "how am I doing?" with demonstrating leadership.  Just open the door for communication.



I actually already have great communication with the STL of my store, and if I see any opportunities/problems she is usually the first person I go to, as I know my SF-ETL (having taken over Softlines) has more than enough to deal with now.

I see myself way more as a leader by example, than a leader vocally (although I can be), and I would MUCH, MUCH rather work WITH my team than THROUGH them.. This is how I view the definition of Team Leader, although I think target sees a Team Lead more as a Team Delegator.


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 1, 2014)

This is usually a sign and excuse that your leadership rather hold you back because you are too good at your current position, or they are too lazy to look for your replacement.

I was stuck in Foodave and the Front for almost 2 years being promised they would get me an interview for a TL position, or into another work center.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 1, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> This is usually a sign and excuse that your leadership rather hold you back because you are too good at your current position, or they are too lazy to look for your replacement.
> 
> I was stuck in Foodave and the Front for almost 2 years being promised they would get me an interview for a TL position, or into another work center.



This is one thing that scares, not if I am ready for a promotion, but whether or not my Work Center is ready for me to move on. I literally carry Market on my back (I think more than my superiors recognize) and I think they have no idea how bad the crash and burn could be if I am not over here as they tend to avoid/are scared of my work center.

I have had suspicions that they promoted my current TL to be performanced out, (other TLs held this same suspicion) although I have held the fort down well enough, I think it has become difficult for them to do.

I will say that it is probably very hard to find a good PA, and if they find them I could see them wanting them to leave them there. Although I am of the opinion that all CTLs should have previously been PAs.


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 1, 2014)

I had a former GSTL report to me that my Execs didn't want me out of FoodAve because I had the most experience in the area, and they couldn't retain a FATL for more than a 6 months.  And TMs refused to be cross trained in FoodAve.  But then they would force me to stay in there.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't be irreplaceable, because then they won't promote you. Pretty much true of any job.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 26, 2014)

Well some  awesome news, we had a sudden Jet visit by our group and while it was quick and painless I received HUGE recognition from our GTL, luckily right in front of our new DTL, *fist pumps*.

They had been bumping me up from when they wanted me to be "Bench Ready" from January, then to December, then now October, but I have some questions I'd like to ask...

*While on the Bench are you moved to whatever TL position opens first or can you opt to wait?* I just ask because I would want my first TL job to be in an area I know (makes sense right?). As a PA, CTL would be my first preference. I would not want to be picked out of market to be dropped into say a GSTL..

*My Second would be what wiggle room do you have with scheduling if you do become a TL *I am always moving at top gear, and am an extremely hands on worker. I would much, _much_ rather work _with_ my team, rather than _through_ them, which is something that made me, and my partner/mentor PA (who has since quit), and every other Market team member despise him.

Since our MyTime Launch there are no more "Market Team Members" and it consists of just 2 PAs and a CTL who is almost always hardlines. This I believe is a terrible setup, it would be like having a GSTL as the FATL, or vice versa. With the loss of an actual dedicated "Market Team Members" I think it should allow the CTL to spend more time in Market, like all of it, similar to the FATL or the SBTL would in their area.  Communication in our department has been our opportunity through two Different CTLs in the past year, and there are dozens of things a CTL has to deal with that almost all the other SFTLs don't.


----------



## APredux (Aug 27, 2014)

Every TL has challenges that TL's in _other_ areas don't have. You don't want to talk down about other TL's in any official capacity (obviously not a big deal here, we are here to vent after all). Leadership loves people who are positive and upbeat. Just look at all those bubbly ETL's, that's not a coincidence. Take ownership of your wins and don't be afraid to recognize opportunities, but for every opportunity make sure you have an actionable plan for that opportunity. If you're on the regular TL bench, they could very well ask you to fill any TL position, not just one in market. If they ask you to be a TL in another workcenter, will you say no? You might be surprised how fun it is to experience new challenges. Not to mention more money 

If you're being recognized at the GTL/DTL level, you're going to get promoted. Just remember to stay positive and upbeat. They don't want to promote people who make excuses, they want to promote people who get things done. I am not saying you make excuses, just commenting on what I see in those who get promoted.

When it comes to schedule, every store and area is different. But I imagine if you know your business, and can speak to it, you should have more flexibility than a TL who just says "Well whatever." Don't be afraid to challenge your ETL or whoever does the schedule, just have legitimate reasons why.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 27, 2014)

APredux said:


> Every TL has challenges that TL's in _other_ areas don't have. You don't want to talk down about other TL's in any official capacity (obviously not a big deal here, we are here to vent after all). Leadership loves people who are positive and upbeat. Just look at all those bubbly ETL's, that's not a coincidence. Take ownership of your wins and don't be afraid to recognize opportunities, but for every opportunity make sure you have an actionable plan for that opportunity. *If you're on the regular TL bench, they could very well ask you to fill any TL position, not just one in market. If they ask you to be a TL in another workcenter, will you say no? You might be surprised how fun it is to experience new challenges. Not to mention more money *
> 
> If you're being recognized at the GTL/DTL level, you're going to get promoted. Just remember to stay positive and upbeat. They don't want to promote people who make excuses, they want to promote people who get things done. I am not saying you make excuses, just commenting on what I see in those who get promoted.
> 
> When it comes to schedule, every store and area is different. But I imagine if you know your business, and can speak to it, you should have more flexibility than a TL who just says "Well whatever." Don't be afraid to challenge your ETL or whoever does the schedule, just have legitimate reasons why.



While it is fun to experience new and fun challenges, of course the market section of my store has been a place where TLs in my store have gone to die.  Mostly, because they were put in that position with no prior experience in that work area. I try to help all I can, but in market you can tell whether someone will make it or not within a week or two.

At my store it is easily the most fast paced work center along with probably Flow, and has areas of volatility that most work centers do not need to deal with. I for one enjoy this, probably more than anything else. I actually thrive off of stressful situations and am at my best during such events. What I worry about is that I would be placed into a work center that I don't exactly have a passion for, such as Soft-lines, and would find myself bored, to be blunt.


----------



## APredux (Aug 27, 2014)

If you really want to stay in market more than anything else, don't be afraid to tell them that. They may ask you to go to another area, or they may listen to you and put you where you want. I know when I was interviewing they offered me two different stores. The one I actually applied for, and another store. I told them my expectations for either Store A or Store B (namely that I expected more money if they wanted me to go to Store B), and we went from there. I didn't completely rule out either store, just told them honestly what I felt about it. So if you end up on the bench, be honest about what you want, but you may have to be more open about where they want you.


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just know that being a CTL is much more than just working in grocery. And if you are the all star PA, then that's a void you'll be leaving if you become the CTL. CTLs shouldn't be working the 6am shift on the regular. You'll more than likely have a closing night and weekend rotation. Those are usually non negotiable, although you might have some wiggle room with which night you close. Additionally, there's really no such thing as a CTL outside of super targets anymore. Technically, PFresh and GM stores have a sales floor TL who oversees grocery in addition to the other salesfloor TL tasks and responsibilities. Personally I feel that TL position should start at one pay grade above other starting TLs (start at an N13 as opposed to N11).  It's a struggle to maintain your areas without the hours when 40 of your consumables hours are being spent in other areas since you'll be pulled to work in seasonal, domestics, wherever needs help...Out of my 40 hours a week, I might spend somewhere between 16-25 hours in consumables. One of those is a closing night and the other is maybe two mornings during the week. I have coverage on the weekends and am running the hardlines/grocery side of the floor. And with those 16-25 hours, only about 10-12 are used for anything other than back up cashiering, cafs, and returns. So I'm maybe spending 15 hours a week max making added value added contributions to consumables. And most of those 15 hours are building salesplanners and talkingt to vendors. Trying to find time to purge and PTM is like trying to get water from a dry well.

tldr: all TL spots will have their own challenges, but I will feel less accomplished most days than I ever did as a tm.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 27, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Just know that being a CTL is much more than just working in grocery. And if you are the all star PA, then that's a void you'll be leaving if you become the CTL. CTLs shouldn't be working the 6am shift on the regular. You'll more than likely have a closing night and weekend rotation. Those are usually non negotiable, although you might have some wiggle room with which night you close. Additionally, there's really no such thing as a CTL outside of super targets anymore. Technically, PFresh and GM stores have a sales floor TL who oversees grocery in addition to the other salesfloor TL tasks and responsibilities. Personally I feel that TL position should start at one pay grade above other starting TLs (start at an N13 as opposed to N11).  It's a struggle to maintain your areas without the hours when 40 of your consumables hours are being spent in other areas since you'll be pulled to work in seasonal, domestics, wherever needs help...Out of my 40 hours a week, I might spend somewhere between 16-25 hours in consumables. One of those is a closing night and the other is maybe two mornings during the week. I have coverage on the weekends and am running the hardlines/grocery side of the floor. And with those 16-25 hours, only about 10-12 are used for anything other than back up cashiering, cafs, and returns. So I'm maybe spending 15 hours a week max making added value added contributions to consumables. And most of those 15 hours are building salesplanners and talkingt to vendors. Trying to find time to purge and PTM is like trying to get water from a dry well.
> 
> tldr: all TL spots will have their own challenges, but I will feel less accomplished most days than I ever did as a tm.



How the current setup is for the new "CTL's" is broken. In my honest opinion. I have had discussions with different TLs at my store about how this new AE2014 is just not sustainable, and how there has to be changes for AE2015, if we can survive that long, or it literally is not worth it to anybody to work here.

The SFTL who is overseeing Consumables should be consumables for his whole 40 hours. At my store market alone is 33% of our sales, and that is not counting Pets/Paper/Chemicals/consumables. which easily puts that over 50% of the store sales.

To have one TL overseeing 50% of the stores sales, from outside of their workcenter 50% of the time, is just straight stupid.

If anything the "CTL" should be running Hardlines from Consumables, not running Consumables from Hardlines. A Leader should not be looking from the outside, in, they should be inside looking out.

Like I compared it before a SFTL running consumables these days is akin to a GSTL running both Food Ave and Starbucks. I have honestly thought about inquiring about applying at corporate instead, I have my degree and part of the recognition my GTL gave me was that he would like to see almost everything I have done incorporated into every PFresh store. If it actually happened  and I wasn't promoted I would feel totally jipped.


----------



## Elementin (Mar 27, 2015)

On a previous post, I asked about getting on the bench. I have a Masters Degree for what its worth. I have 12 years retail experience this apri, some of which I served as a CSM/dept mgr. at Walmart. I held a job as a store manager at a dollar store and ultimately quit due to 65 hour weeks and poor salary. I feel like I have regressed in the retail career path. So here I am. I have been at target 2 years. Pretty good track record for gettting things done in my dept. I think I am well liked by leadership. I asked to be put on bench and they said there were a few ahead of me.I am also in a ULV store. Is it even worth waiting out to become a TL? I don't think quitting and applying to become an ETL is a feasible situation as I had an interview few years ago. I did not make it past the phone round. So I guess I am asking if I am done in retail as far as career progression and if not should I wait it out given the scenario given.


----------



## happyfeet (Mar 27, 2015)

Keep searching for better  bein on the bench is another word for let us use you as much as possible then give it to another seen it happen it sucks how they treat people who think they are being groomed to leadership only to be used..


----------



## RetailWorld (Mar 27, 2015)

What feedback have you gotten?  Honestly, with that kind of resume, I'd assume you'd be dropped into at least a TL position upon being hired, if not Sr.  It makes me think that there is some critical flaw that you're not mentioning, as most stores/districts I've been in don't really do the "Well, so and so has been on the bench/development longer, so they get dibs"....it's more about right person right place.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 27, 2015)

Honestly, with your resume I would be looking outside of Spot .


----------



## lurker (Mar 27, 2015)

At my store it doesn't matter how long your on the bench. They will give the job to someone not on the bench and promote someone else. I would look at opportunities at another store and apply for a TL position somewhere else.


----------



## BackroomDayside (Mar 27, 2015)

Target doesn't like to hire people with experience because then they have to pay them more. There's tons of better companies you could work for then Wal-mart #2. Ooops I mean Target...


----------



## OhYouDidntKnow (Mar 27, 2015)

I was in Rite-Aid the other day and I realized just how small it is compared to Target. There are a lot of options between the Dollar Store and a big box store like Target. I think you'd be a perfect fit for a mid-sized store.


----------



## whippingboy (Mar 27, 2015)

Once you're hired, it's all about who's ass you kiss and who likes it.  If it's the STL you're in luck.  Other than that, there have been many threads about this topic and it seems the majority of people believe you are better off quitting and getting rehired at a higher pay grade.  Sad, but true.


----------



## Elementin (Mar 28, 2015)

I think my critical flaw was that I just "quit" the dollar store. I also had a job before Target, where I worked at a home improvement store as an hourly; however, I was out of my element there because I had no idea what kind of screw Joe Blow needed. I left there on good terms, though. I think it just looked bad to HR that I may have reached my own level of incompetence, which is not the truth. Seriously, other than having two jobs within the last four years. My resume looks pretty good. I am just afraid that I am wasting my time. I have a ton of student loan debt, and I feel like I am not where I should be in life. I know money is not everything, but I would like to be doing better considering my education and experience.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm allegedly "pre-bench", which means if I had a better attitude and walkie etiquette then I would stand a chance of being benched.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I'm allegedly "pre-bench", which means if I had a better attitude and walkie etiquette then I would stand a chance of being benched.



You mean to tell me that going woodpecker on your talk button when people are reciting an epic poem on channel 1 is bad etiquette?


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been around for a long time but I've never been developed. Recently, I watched with dismay as some of the laziest, sloppiest people I've ever worked with were participating in Talent Day. Now they are on the Bench. I've seen posts on here about standing around talking to get ahead. I have to admit I've seen a lot of that lately. I have often wished I had the courage to just stop whatever I am doing and stand as still as a statue when I see groups standing around socializing. When they asked me what I'm doing I would say, "Oh I'm sorry, I thought it was time to stand around and talk."


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 30, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I'm allegedly "pre-bench", which means if I had a better attitude and walkie etiquette then I would stand a chance of being benched.



Are we the same person? Those are my "gaps" as well. But since the last time I asked about development, and the ETL-HR literally laughed at me, I figure they can all suck it.

Oops...there's that attitude again!


----------



## RetailWorld (Mar 30, 2015)

Elementin said:


> however, I was out of my element there because I had no idea what kind of screw Joe Blow needed.



Is this how you worded it during your interview?  I interviewed a guy once who had the stereotypical "gung-ho" attitude....he kept on stressing that he was a hard worker, would do whatever, show up for whatever, etc etc.  Reason why he left his old job though; he hated his supervisors because they were keeping him back from being promoted.

And while this may be true, it wasn't exactly the best way to word it.  I get the impression you might have bombed your interview due to bad mouthing old management.


----------



## Elementin (Mar 30, 2015)

One thing I have learned in the interview process for promotions is that you never bad mouth previous employers. I I will admit that I am not the best at interviews and thinking on my feet. I know I will have to improve on this, if I were to go for bench interviews. All I know is that I am at a cross roads right now. I enjoy my job at Target. I am pretty excited about the prospect of getting a chance to be a TL. Hopefully, I did not set myself up with a false hope that I have a chance to move up at my store. Do the interviews at the TL level consist of behavioral questions? I don't know why, but I do not do well with these types of interviews. I go in prepared, but it all leaves me when they start the questions. This is all hypothetical if the bench opportunity is for real.


----------



## Patty (Mar 30, 2015)

Archiving!!!  I always say I am going to do that, but my heart starts pounding cuz of all there is to do, so I use a lot just make a face and move far away from the buddy committee.   Seriously, there is a pregnant lady who stares off into space all day and rubs her belly. Sometimes she wanders around in the baby dept and brings junk back to f room to hide.


----------



## buxboy (May 9, 2015)

So I'm just curious and I would like a more solid definition of what it means to be put on the team lead bench. 

For a little backstory, I was supposed to be made a GSA. But that ended up not happening, because my name came up in a meeting and all of the team leads decided that I would be better suited for something else. So now I'm going to be doing 4x4 walks for half of my shift and I'm going to be the only one responsible for doing them.

When I asked if there was any chance for me to move up from that, I was told I was going to be put on the team lead bench. I have a vague sort of idea of what that means, but could I get some clarification?


----------



## BRMember (May 9, 2015)

Spin 180* and run as fast as you can screaming lol


----------



## buxboy (May 9, 2015)

Hahaha, I would rather not do that! I'm actively seeking out responsibility and hard work, so I'm not scared. All the higher ups in my store know I'm gunning for a team lead position.


----------



## BRMember (May 9, 2015)

Well what could happen and does happen in a lot of stores is that that bench becomes a carrot to dangle I'm front of people


----------



## buxboy (May 9, 2015)

Well, that's comforting.

I don't think that's what's going to happen here, though. My store has a really, really fantastic ETL HR. I don't think they would let something like that happen.


----------



## whippingboy (May 9, 2015)

^^ Truth.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 9, 2015)

You can only hope.


----------



## FlexedDiva (May 9, 2015)

They told me the same as well. TL bench BUT I heard good things about it.


----------



## buxboy (May 9, 2015)

I appreciate all the input, even if it's all a little mixed. Could someone tell me more about what the bench is/what it actually means (or could mean, I guess)?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 9, 2015)

Basically you are in line for the next opening for a TL position when it opens up.
You won't have to interview the same way as if it was being put out as an opening.
It's going to depend of course, how many people they have on the bench in front of you and if anybody leaves, how fast you get into a job.

It's a fast track to the position but it means you take on a lot more work for no more pay until you get promoted and who knows when that is going to be.
The problem is some unscrupulous managers have used it to get extra work out of people with no intention of actually moving them up Or maybe they meant to move them up but the ETLs switched out, which happens a lot, and the new batch didn't like the people on the bench so it started all over.


----------



## redeye58 (May 9, 2015)

^This.
You can do the bench while they watch & see what kind of worker you are.
Then they'll either move you up or come up with another reason so they can see how long they can get extra work out of you.
Then you run screaming into the night.


----------



## EagleEye (May 10, 2015)

If your store leadership or district leadership changes then the bench pretty much gets wiped. Screwed over 3 of us at my store.


----------



## signing genie (May 10, 2015)

I was on the bench but only for two weeks it all depends on your leadership if your gonna moved to another store or be held at the same store and wait for a team lead to step down or move up.


----------



## Fyi (May 10, 2015)

You guys have to realize they have succession plans for everyone they deem "target enough"

Just because you're on the bench means nothing I'm pretty sure every store has to have a certain amount of tms bench worthy.


----------



## Producer (May 11, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> It's a fast track to the position but it means you take on a lot more work for no more pay until you get promoted and who knows when that is going to be.
> The problem is some unscrupulous managers have used it to get extra work out of people with no intention of actually moving them up Or maybe they meant to move them up but the ETLs switched out, which happens a lot, and the new batch didn't like the people on the bench so it started all over.



You're supposed to get a pay increase for being on the bench. Every TM who has been benched in my store over the past few years has received a bump in pay


----------



## salesfloor10 (May 12, 2015)

In my store, there's two steps. You're in the "pipeline" if a TL or ETL is developing you to go to TL interviews. You're "on the bench" when you've passed TL interviews on the Day where a bunch of TMs come interview with one or two STLs and the DTL. Then how long you're on the bench is determined by how quickly a position opens up in the district or in your store. Depending on the store, if you want to stay at your current store it could be a while.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 12, 2015)

If you have not been to tl interviews, the "bench" is imaginary to keep you strung along.
You are only truly on the bench if you've passed tl interviews and there are currently no openings.


----------



## keynesian (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a question, do all benched TLs eventually get promoted to some kind of a TL position?  Have you ever seen anybody "come off the bench" without getting promoted?

also, does anybody know anything about the interview process changing to just being an interview with your STL and then the HRBP?  or do you still have to interview with the DTL?

any advice/information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 17, 2015)

People around here have removed themselves from the bench after waiting for years, because their own personal stipulations were unrealistic. And it's still with the DTL in my area.


----------



## PlanoDude (Jul 17, 2015)

No, not everyone on the bench will get a position. I have never heard of being removed from the bench by spot, but I have seen individuals remove themselves. I have seen someone who was going to be placed on the bench (alledgedly, his words) but received a coaching that day making him ineligible. I felt bad for him, he received a coaching for hiding equipment by a TL who does that all the time. But rules is rules

Our recent hires have all had to interview with DTL, but this may vary by district. These recent hires also were not prmoted within (obviously) so they may have had an extra hoop to jump through.


----------



## GSA2TL (Jul 17, 2015)

In my area you do have to interview with the DTL also.... As for the bench it's so weird to me because it's not like a line they pick who they want to do the particular job. However according to my STL once you're on the bench you're on it unless you make the choice to come off.


----------



## keynesian (Jul 18, 2015)

do most internals stay on the bench a long time?  or do they usually have something in mind when they put people on it?  or does this totally vary store to store?

I think their intention is to eventually replace my current TL with me when she hits her 18months.  she's told me she'd like to move on to another assignment for the experience and the exposure.  Is this a fairly common occurrence?  I can't say I've seen this happen too many times before... I've only seen two or three other internal promotions, and when they were on the bench they either had like an informal leadership role, or their time on the bench was very short.


----------



## RhettB (Jul 18, 2015)

A currently benched TM has a recent no-show.  So once the STL is back from vacation, they'll likely fall off the bench.


----------



## APMonster (Jul 18, 2015)

It all depends on the team member talent and the position Target is trying to fill. For example, let's use a scale of 0-100, with 100 being an All-Star team member. For example, the team member can score between 0-20 for longitivty he/she has been at Target, 0-20 for having a degree, 0-20 for work ethics,etc. If you are put on the bench with a score of 65 and there's someone else on the bench whose score is 80, who do you think Target will choose when a position opens up. Keep in mind no scoring system like this exists, it's just a system that helps illustrates Target's business needs.

I known someone who was on the bench for as little as 4 months and became a TL. He was hired on as a seasonal team member but the store leaders liked him so much that they fast track him in to a TL position. Though, he also has a degree.


----------



## APredux (Jul 18, 2015)

There seems to be some misconceptions in this thread about what the TL bench is. Someone can be on the bench for one day and get a TL position. It's not a development bench, it's a "This TM has already passed Interviews and is waiting for the right position" bench.

There many reasons a person can be on the bench and not ever take a TL position. Maybe they only want to work at their current store, and no new TL positions open up. Or maybe they decide they don't want to become a leader, and voluntarily leave the bench. Or maybe they are put on disciplinary action and are removed from the bench.

There are also TL positions that a person on the bench is not guaranteed to get. When I transferred out of my last store there was one TM who had been on the TL bench for a while. He interviewed for my position (APTL), but didn't get it. Yes he had already passed regular TL interviews, but he had never been able to pass the AP interviews before. Obviously he didn't succeed this time either.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't think anyone was confused..


----------



## APredux (Jul 18, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> I don't think anyone was confused..



I see a couple inaccurate or misleading comments posted in this thread. I see a lot of misinformation on this forum, occasionally I feel like speaking up about it. It's not the end of the world though


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Jul 18, 2015)

Many people mix up bench and pipeline


----------



## signing genie (Jul 19, 2015)

Got one of my gsa on the bench should be getting a position soon just depends on needs of the district really


----------



## EagleEye (Jul 24, 2015)

Was on bench, district and store leadership changed, no longer on bench.


----------



## redstripes (Jul 24, 2015)

The bench in my current store has nearly every time been a failed concept.  We have had as many as three Team Members "on the bench" at a time, only to have each one never get promoted and eventually no longer be on the path to being a Team Lead.  

Of the last nine open Team Lead positions four of five have gone to Team Members hand picked by an ETL who had never previously been in any sort of development plan, nearly every time passing up at least a couple Team Members who were currently on the bench.  Other times they have left a Team Lead position open despite benched Team Members for weeks or even months at a time.  I think that our Team Lead turnover is a good indicator that our style of promotion isn't working.


----------



## squirrely (Jul 24, 2015)

I recently finished my TL bench interviews. I was interviewed by an ETL, the STL, and the DTL. I was approached for the bench position, but I'm not sure the promotion will ever happen since all the TL's at my store have been there for many years.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Jul 24, 2015)

squirrely said:


> I recently finished my TL bench interviews. I was interviewed by an ETL, the STL, and the DTL. I was approached for the bench position, but I'm not sure the promotion will ever happen since all the TL's at my store have been there for many years.


If you want a promotion and don't bother leaving the store there are always openings popping up in the district you just have to pay attention to the careers page.  That's how I did it, checked once or twice a week.  Personally I wouldn't want to be promoted within my own store, I think it would cause problems; some people may not take you seriously or want some wiggle room; more so than if you were at a brand new store. 

Just my own personal thought though.  *I've been on the bench since April; I have already gone through 1 set of interviews with another store, currently waiting on their STL to call me for my other set*


----------



## Targetron (Jul 24, 2015)

Usually just some newer people on the bench that don't know a position rarely opens up (and when it does its the crappiest TL position).  Most cases they're not long term employees so they leave Target before getting promoted off the 'bench'


----------



## squirrely (Jul 24, 2015)

c9 Rippin said:


> If you want a promotion and don't bother leaving the store there are always openings popping up in the district you just have to pay attention to the careers page.  That's how I did it, checked once or twice a week.  Personally I wouldn't want to be promoted within my own store, I think it would cause problems; some people may not take you seriously or want some wiggle room; more so than if you were at a brand new store.
> 
> Just my own personal thought though.  *I've been on the bench since April; I have already gone through 1 set of interviews with another store, currently waiting on their STL to call me for my other set*


The closest store in my district is an hour and a half away. I'd definitely be getting promoted within my current store.


----------



## RetailWorld (Jul 26, 2015)

Only way I can see you being taken off the bench is if you hit a Final CA, like for NCNS or meal violations or did something that put you in insta-CA


----------



## lollypopprincess (Apr 7, 2017)

Can someone explain "on the bench" to me?


----------



## glo (Apr 7, 2017)

You're approved to be a TL and are waiting on a position.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2017)

It may take a while to move up...


----------



## Octavian11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Haha, that's me. I've been on the bench for a year now. My ETL keeps telling me about the HR Sr TL position, but I wonder if they'd ever go from TM to Sr in one jump, considering the LOD aspect that would entail. I haven't seen it happen in my district at any rate, but I'll still try for it anyway, I've got a lot of experience.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2017)

Apply for it..


----------



## Snapeeee (Apr 7, 2017)

Octavian11 said:


> Haha, that's me. I've been on the bench for a year now. My ETL keeps telling me about the HR Sr TL position, but I wonder if they'd ever go from TM to Sr in one jump, considering the LOD aspect that would entail. I haven't seen it happen in my district at any rate, but I'll still try for it anyway, I've got a lot of experience.


There was a thread about it before if I can recall, and the person ended up going from TM to Sr. TL.


----------



## anathema (Apr 8, 2017)

One of my friends has done it, just requires having the right people have your back. They just held off on LOD duties until he was a few months in, then let him ease into it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 8, 2017)

Snapeeee said:


> There was a thread about it before if I can recall, and the person ended up going from TM to Sr. TL.


TM to SrTL
SrTL Interview


----------



## Dc26 (Apr 8, 2017)

I went from team member to senior tl.


----------



## Him (Apr 8, 2017)

Their is an o/n SrTL at my store. They either don't want to be LOD or are not interested in pursuing advancement into an ETL though. Even when we didn't have an ETL, we still needed another Key holder from another store come "cover"  although they being a key holder, the SrTL could have easily ran the process without anyone from the outside "covering"


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 9, 2017)

lollypopprincess said:


> Can someone explain "on the bench" to me?


It is the place outside smokers go on breaks (and non breaks for some)


----------



## Him (Apr 9, 2017)

Panda13, I was having a Terrible morning!! Until I read your post!! You truly made my morning!!


----------



## HRZone (Apr 9, 2017)

Panda13 said:


> It is the place outside smokers go on breaks (and non breaks for some)



Aka all our GSAs


----------



## SweatyShirts (May 17, 2017)

Would a hypothetical candidate be approached by management or would said candidate have to seek management out and request them? 

Also how often are they typically held, like is it am annual thing?


----------



## Yetive (May 17, 2017)

Can be any time.  You should be talking to your TL or ETL about wanting to move up.


----------



## theanimal (May 17, 2017)

They can prep you anytime and put you on the bench if there is no immediate opening. 

Talk to your ETL and TL. Express how you want to grow with the company and seek feedback on your performance. Whats good and what can be improved. See is they have anything you can start owning and such.


----------



## HRZone (May 18, 2017)

SweatyShirts said:


> Would a hypothetical candidate be approached by management or would said candidate have to seek management out and request them?
> 
> Also how often are they typically held, like is it am annual thing?



ASANTs some stores approach. Most people who promote do so because they asked


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 18, 2017)

target is pretty big on a "pipeline" of talent. part of the roles of an etl are developing team members. at least once a month at my stores etl meetings promising team members that they want to try to develop. i was always one of those but my stl thought i didn't care/give a shit. once i won him over things progressed really quick.

you can always ask, and be vocal. it really depends on how good the person who likes you is. i hired a gsa over stl judgement as a tl because he trusted me. an etl got me on the bench as his major ask. but i've had other etl's who wanted to mentor me and i got nowhere.


----------



## SweatyShirts (May 19, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> target is pretty big on a "pipeline" of talent. part of the roles of an etl are developing team members. at least once a month at my stores etl meetings promising team members that they want to try to develop. i was always one of those but my stl thought i didn't care/give a shit. once i won him over things progressed really quick.



Ever since I learned about the Pipeline and what it is, I've kind of had a disdain for it and haven't been super eager to assert myself and say I want to be developed. Mostly because I like to think I'm capable of figuring out what I should be improving and executing on that improvement. I do still seek out feedback and consider what I'm told but I try to figure out the how on my own and then follow through on that. 

In general I've very visibly taken charge of my own development, so I haven't really have been approached on TL things. I figure the TL roster at my store has recognized that and they give me space to do my thing. 


Beyond that though, I'm on good terms with my STL and she knows I want more out of my time here at Target and that I want to be a TL. Just at the time of that conversation, I made it sound like more of an eventuality rather than a move I'm looking to make immediately. 

But that conversation was a few months ago and I'm starting to reconsider my stance a bit, I'd like to start making more progress than I currently am towards becoming a TL. Might be time to status again with her soon. 

And really thus this post, I wanted to know more about the Bench interviews and really just try to prepare myself a bit before I approach my STL again.


----------



## TM2 (May 19, 2017)

Be relentless.  Tell every leader in the building you want to move up and ask for their help with development.


----------



## glo (May 20, 2017)

You're going to want the backing of at least a few of your store's existing team leads. Be open with some that you think go above and beyond. Ask them for advice and some tasks that will help you stand out from the other team members. 

It's much harder to promote by doing your own thing and hoping someone recognizes your work.


----------



## lowlypleb (Apr 24, 2018)

Currently there are two team members (myself included) on the team leader bench at my store, with one more heavily in the pipeline. 

Late last week a team leader position for logistics got posted on the hiring board and neither of us have heard anything either way about it. 

I have a weird feeling they are looking around externally for the position to be filled. Anyone ever have a similar situation at their stores?


----------



## Flow Warrior (Apr 24, 2018)

Bring it up with your mentor or another ETL and listen to what they say. It can be an oversight or it can be what you are saying.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 24, 2018)

Go to EtL- HR and inquire about the position, dont wait for spot to make a move, the company is choking everyone with their oversights.
Dont fall victim to poor management/leadership. Be proactive in your own growth.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't understand this whole bench thing, so feel free to ignore me. If you're interested in the position, be proactive and go talk to someone about it. They might not think either of you are interested because it's LOG. They might be waiting to see how each of you reacts.  Or maybe they are looking externally.


----------



## TM2 (Apr 27, 2018)

Have you expressed interest in the position to your ETL/STL since the position was posted?  Are you actually on the bench (interviews complete and signed off), or are you just in the pipeline?  Have you gone on eHR and applied for the job?


----------



## BleacherSeats (Apr 28, 2018)

lowlypleb said:


> Currently there are two team members (myself included) on the team leader bench at my store, with one more heavily in the pipeline.
> 
> Late last week a team leader position for logistics got posted on the hiring board and neither of us have heard anything either way about it.
> 
> I have a weird feeling they are looking around externally for the position to be filled. Anyone ever have a similar situation at their stores?



Being on the TL bench doesn't automatically give you the next open position. Basically the bench is your time to learn and grow so that when a position does come open, you can nail the interview and be ready to jump in.

I'm confused how you both saw the posting of the LOG position but say you haven't heard anything about it???? That posting is all you need to hear. Being a leader is about taking initiative and action, if you want the LOG position, do something to get it!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 28, 2018)

BleacherSeats said:


> Being on the TL bench doesn't automatically give you the next open position. Basically the bench is your time to learn and grow so that when a position does come open, you can nail the interview and be ready to jump in.


The bench is normally used to refer to someone who's already completed their interviews, is signed off on the promotion and is waiting for placement. The pipeline is "your time to learn and grow so that when a position does come open, you can nail the interview and be ready to jump in."

That's how it's always talked about in my stores/district anyways, and I'm pretty sure it's the same everywhere but these colloquial terms could have a different meaning in different places.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 29, 2018)

Spitfire said:


> The bench is normally used to refer to someone who's already completed their interviews, is signed off on the promotion and is waiting for placement. The pipeline is "your time to learn and grow so that when a position does come open, you can nail the interview and be ready to jump in."
> 
> That's how it's always talked about in my stores/district anyways, and I'm pretty sure it's the same everywhere but these colloquial terms could have a different meaning in different places.


I think it’s the same everywhere. I was in the pipeline for a couple months. But then I went straight into ‘Hey this is going to happen sooner than we all expected, interviews will be next week so we can have you in by Q4’. No bench for me lol


----------



## sprinklesontop (Apr 29, 2018)

lowlypleb said:


> Currently there are two team members (myself included) on the team leader bench at my store, with one more heavily in the pipeline.
> 
> Late last week a team leader position for logistics got posted on the hiring board and neither of us have heard anything either way about it.
> 
> I have a weird feeling they are looking around externally for the position to be filled. Anyone ever have a similar situation at their stores?



You have to also take into consideration that other stores in your District may have candidates on the bench longer; and that are more qualified for the positions available.   External ( outside the Company ) candidates aren't your only competition for a position. 

_Truly, just my OWN opinion_....I'm a proponent of promotions/transfers going hand-in-hand.  I think it helps you, as the promotee, become better, stronger with different Leadership;  in a different setting.  You can "start" your new role strictly as a Leader...... not as a "former" TM.  You see things differently from store-to-store.  You can implement your ideas and plans at your new store; something that's harder to do at your current store.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 29, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> You have to also take into consideration that other stores in your District may have candidates on the bench longer; and that are more qualified for the positions available.   External ( outside the Company ) candidates aren't your only competition for a position.
> 
> _Truly, just my OWN opinion_....I'm a proponent of promotions/transfers going hand-in-hand.  I think it helps you, as the promotee, become better, stronger with different Leadership;  in a different setting.  You can "start" your new role strictly as a Leader...... not as a "former" TM.  You see things differently from store-to-store.  You can implement your ideas and plans at your new store; something that's harder to do at your current store.


In my store, people on the bench from other stores in the district and outside applicants aren’t even looked at or considered unless there is not any pipeline/bench at our store who has been considered. At least in our district, as recently as last Q4, the DTL no longer had any involvement in the process of someone moving from TM to TL. Filling TL positions is completely at the discretion of the STL and ETL HR. 

I think it’s better that way, why should store A trust store B’s judgement regarding their bench/pipeline before considering their own candidate lol. It’s good for the team and for unity/morale for them to see one of their own move up, they know their leader has been in their shoes, and that leader is proof that a team member’s hard work can pay off.


----------



## Fix It (May 2, 2018)

We had a benched TM who got a recent TL position and after the announcement another TM who’s never shown any interest in advancing made a stink that the position wasn’t posted at all so maybe it’s just a formality until a decision is made. Just bring it up with HR or your LOG that you’re interested.


----------



## WhatTODo (Feb 8, 2019)

I was just asked if I wanted to be in the bench for upcoming team lead position! What should I expect? Any tips for interview? I  Don't know for what department yet!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 8, 2019)

Please use the search function on this site , this question has been asked and answered a million times in great detail.
@commiecorvus , can we lock this down please? Please?


----------



## NKG (Feb 8, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Please use the search function on this site , this question has been asked and answered a million times in great detail.
> @commiecorvus , can we lock this down please? Please?



Do you need a hug?


----------



## rog the dog (Feb 8, 2019)

You should expect to wait.

Also get in touch with an ETL  / Leader you like and/or likes you they'll literally give you the interview questions.


----------



## WhatTODo (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks @rog the dog


----------



## Lockz (Oct 6, 2019)

So back in July I was approached by my ETL if I wanted to work on development into a TL for the future, well I've been doing the best I can and have gone out of my comfort zone a lot since we had that conversation. Recently I was appointed a DBO role for housewares and my new SD said that the best development I could have would come with running my area. So now that I'm in the pipeline (which I just learned is what you called people before the bench) does anyone have suggestions of how to help put myself out there to get more notoriety and experience for a interview or tips of how to be a better DBO. Everywhere I see people always gripe about having more work to do and how DBO's are so miserable but I truly like it, I love working and even if I don't/can't become a lead I'm still just trying to make my store as best as possible because I love my store.

 I hope someone can help me, thank you guys!

(this might be reposted on other subs because I really am looking for as many answers as possible)


----------



## rog the dog (Oct 7, 2019)

Tdogredlockz said:


> So back in July I was approached by my ETL if I wanted to work on development into a TL for the future, well I've been doing the best I can and have gone out of my comfort zone a lot since we had that conversation. Recently I was appointed a DBO role for housewares and my new SD said that the best development I could have would come with running my area. So now that I'm in the pipeline (which I just learned is what you called people before the bench) does anyone have suggestions of how to help put myself out there to get more notoriety and experience for a interview or tips of how to be a better DBO. Everywhere I see people always gripe about having more work to do and how DBO's are so miserable but I truly like it, I love working and even if I don't/can't become a lead I'm still just trying to make my store as best as possible because I love my store.
> 
> I hope someone can help me, thank you guys!
> 
> (this might be reposted on other subs because I really am looking for as many answers as possible)



Well you have the right attitude, and sticking with that is half the battle. You'll feel a little discouraged at some points when it may feel like it's going nowhere.

The other half is owning and leading your area. Aside from making sure you complete your push for the day, take time to know what's going on in your department. Check the set workload tool for any upcoming SPLs, Revisions, or POGs and be proactive about completing them without being directed. Also take time to EXF (or audit if your store allows it, ASANTS on that one) your outs frequently. At the end of the day, your department should look full and guest ready. At the end of the week, you shouldn't have any pending sets.

The leadership part can come in by partnering with your TL or ETL on what needs to be done in your department on your days off, what needs special attention, etc.

All in all use this as a guideline but realize your store leadership will be very transparent with what they expect from their leads if you ask them. Asking to have a sitdown with your ETL to talk about this kind of thing for a little bit is 100% something you can and should do. Considering he/she already approached you about it it shouldn't be uncomfortable.


----------



## Targetfrontline3 (Oct 11, 2020)

So I believe I’m on the bench but I’ve been told I need to “ own “ my department but I work In the frontend  so I feel like there’s not really much to do besides what I’m already doing. Anytime I’m in the building I run the floor I make sure everything running smoothly and everyone pretty much comes to me for everything and 99.9% of the time if I’m asked a question about the front I know the answer. I’ve started to do Tm check ins and I also try helping in different departments but Idk what else


----------



## MrT (Oct 11, 2020)

Just keep asking for feedback, and asking for more responsibility.  Being on the bench is basically like doing all the day to day team lead tasks for team member money without really having to do all the paperwork.  Ask a team lead to be your mentor.  Hopefully you don't sit on the bench too long in can be a struggle to actually move up.


----------



## NKG (Oct 11, 2020)

Targetfrontline3 said:


> So I believe I’m on the bench but I’ve been told I need to “ own “ my department but I work In the frontend  so I feel like there’s not really much to do besides what I’m already doing. Anytime I’m in the building I run the floor I make sure everything running smoothly and everyone pretty much comes to me for everything and 99.9% of the time if I’m asked a question about the front I know the answer. I’ve started to do Tm check ins and I also try helping in different departments but Idk what else



What are you personally doing for red card goals?


----------



## Targetfrontline3 (Oct 12, 2020)

My store no longer pushes for red cards, we always meet the goal with out doing so. So it’s not stressed. I did create something for all the newer hires so they can understand target circle


----------



## RTCry (Oct 13, 2020)

NPS and RTS. And make sure every TM is cross-trained in everything on Front End. Drive Up, SD, SCO, Sbux, Cafe, etc. The less Front End has to call over the walkie for help the better. Leadership will definitely notice that. Trust me.


----------



## JoeCBabyD (Aug 18, 2022)

I guarantee if you join the LGBTQ+ community you will have a leadership job the next day


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

BigEyedPhish said:


> So recently I have been told that they would like me to ride the pine on the TL Bench.
> 
> My only opportunity was that they would like me to take on a more "Leadership role". This however, frustrates me. I am a PA in market in an AA Volume store, who a few months ago had his partner PA and CTL both quit, literally the same day, this came 6 months after they both asked me to become a PA. This left me as the only person to "Run" Market for a month, until we got a new 2nd PA and a CTL (If you can call him that, I also had to train both our new PA as well as the new CTL, and since having everyone quit I have helped get us two 95 Steritech visits.
> 
> ...


I'm older and thus can look back at my life and what I could have done differently.  

My advice to you is to NOT be quiet about your accomplishments, quests, and resolutions.   If the spirit is inside of you and the drive and ferver present make it known!  

My little dog comes up to me when she wants tummy tickles and she makes me very much aware of it.  If she were hiding over in the corner or in her little house thinking to herself, "gee I'd really like some tummy tickles" , how would I know about that?  

You can never take back the moment so EMBRACE it!  EMBRACE every opportunity that you have but check yourself to make sure that you don't become abrasive.  

I'm wishing you very much good results (not luck... the results you earn!)


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 19, 2022)

doxie71 said:


> I wish I knew the answer to that question. My CTL had promised me for months to get me on the bench and no matter how much I pestered it never happened. But yet 2 others in the store were put on the bench on the same day. I worked my ass off day in and day out and got zero recognition. Meanwhile I would see people who regularly slacked off getting all sorts of recognition. It was one of the main reasons I left.


Team leads cannot do anything to get you promoted. It is up to the store director only. Can’t stand reading tl making these promises. They have NO say or power in promotions.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 19, 2022)

oath2order said:


> I'm allegedly "pre-bench", which means if I had a better attitude and walkie etiquette then I would stand a chance of being benched.


You don’t get benched until they send you to the dsd for tl interviews and you’ve been signed off to promote. You are on the bench if you passed interviews but there aren’t any current tl openings.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You don’t get benched until they send you to the dsd for tl interviews and you’ve been signed off to promote. You are on the bench if you passed interviews but there aren’t any current tl openings.



I posted that seven years ago.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 22, 2022)

oath2order said:


> I posted that seven years ago.


Ya I realized someone revived the thread after I posted it. Lmao


----------



## Lowlyemployee (Dec 18, 2022)

My advice don't do it.  Unless you have in writing that in a certain period of time they will promote you.  At our store 3 different employees in the last couple of years had been promised TL positions only for them to go to other people.  Plus with as much as the leadership moves around any guarantee only goes as far as that leader if they are actually telling the truth.  If leadership asks you to expand your role then as them to expand your official job.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 19, 2022)

Lowlyemployee said:


> My advice don't do it.  Unless you have in writing that in a certain period of time they will promote you.  At our store 3 different employees in the last couple of years had been promised TL positions only for them to go to other people.  Plus with as much as the leadership moves around any guarantee only goes as far as that leader if they are actually telling the truth.  If leadership asks you to expand your role then as them to expand your official job.


I have said this numerous times but you need to get something in writing for what TL OPENING they want you for and a a start day.

I come from the perspective that Target could never get an outside hire to join without that.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 20, 2022)

Life’s a bench


----------

